# Développement sur MacBook



## xphuture (9 Juin 2006)

Le MacBook me tente vraiment, mais je me demande si l'écran n'est pas trop petit pour du dev. Est-ce que s'il y a des personnes ici qui possède un macbook, est-ce qu'elles pourraient mettre en ligne un screenshot pour voir s'il y a moyen de bosser sur une appli sans trop de problème.

Merci


----------



## GrandGibus (12 Juin 2006)

A défaut, tu peux toujours mettre n'importe quelle machine en 1280x800 et cela te donnera une idée du rendu (en plus gros because la taille de la dalle).

Dans tous les cas, et à la différence de feu iBook, le macBook possède en natif l'affichage étendu sur un deuxième écran. Donc, au bureau, il te suffira de te brancher sur un deuxième moniteur !


----------



## arnolix (13 Juin 2006)

Voilà une copie d'écran. L'écran est vraiment plus confortable que celui de l'ibook


----------



## xphuture (14 Juin 2006)

Merci

Si d'autres personnes ont des captures d'écrans du macbook dans le cadre du développement, je suis preneur.


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Juin 2006)

xphuture a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Si d'autres personnes ont des captures d'écrans du macbook dans le cadre du développement, je suis preneur.



Cela fait un an que je develloppe presque tout les jours sous Xcode sur mon iBook (enfin, avant qu'il ne lache...  ) avec une resolution de 1024x768, donc je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour le MB !


----------



## mathusalem (15 Juin 2006)

je vais switcher vers un imac justement pour développer : 
j'aime avoir un écran GRAND et un clavier GRAND aussi  

je serais curieux de voir un screen sur un MB de eclipse ou de Matlab (perso au taf me faut 2 écrans pour ces 2 là)


----------



## xs_stef (15 Juin 2006)

mathusalem a dit:
			
		

> je serais curieux de voir un screen sur un MB de eclipse


Salut,
pareil  si il y a des utilisateurs d'Eclipse sur MacBook, les screenshots sont bienvenus,
merci


----------



## MacDoc (6 Août 2006)

salut,

moi aussi je compter developper sous eclipse, j'attends plus que mon macbook... c dur
j'hesite encore entre developper sous macosx ou installer linux via parallels.
Dans les 2 cas, j'essaierais de poster des snapshots.

a bientot


----------



## EricP (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Je travaille et développe avec REALbasic sur un PowerBook G4.
Mais l'écran me parait grand car j'ai commencé il y a quelques années sur un Mac 128 puis SE puis SE/30...


----------



## Apa73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

   excusez moi de réssuciter un thread déjà ancien  , mais comptant bientôt acheter un MacBook (en fait deux, mon épouse ayant besoin d'un portable pour ses études ) pour, entre autre, l'utiliser comme machine de développement mobile, je voudrais avoir des opinions récentes sur l'utilisation de XCode et d'Eclipse sur cette machine (avec Leopard de préférence).  Je fais aussi un peu de html, de Ruby ou de php, ainsi que des bases de données (mais un bête éditeur de texte fait souvent l'affaire dans ces cas là  ).
   Je ne cherche pas une bete de course, juste de quoi me faire la main sur Objective C, d'avancer des projets en Java ou en C, et de porter quelques applis en OpenGL.

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses !


----------



## ntx (7 Novembre 2007)

Je trouve déjà Xcode et Eclipse à l'étroit sur mon 19" en 1280 alors sur un 13"  Au boulot j'ai déjà ouvert Notepad++ sur mon portable 15" : il reste un timbre poste au milieu pour ton code  Alors un Eclipse ... Les IDE modernes ont besoin d'espace, de beaucoup d'espace. Si tu veux bosser sur un portable, achète toi un écran externe grand, très grand


----------



## Zeusviper (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut!
Eclipse tt comme Xcode c'est quand meme pas mal de l'usine &#224; gaz donc sur petit &#233;cran, c'est clairement gal&#232;re!

Apr&#232;s c'est surtout une question d'habitude, ai commenc&#233; &#224; d&#233;velopper sur mon ibook 14', je trouvai ca tr&#233;s bien, et ca ne me posait aucun probl&#232;me (si ce n'est la lenteur d'eclipse sur l'ibook evidement!). Maintenant que je bosse au boulot avec un vrai clavier, une souris, et un double &#233;cran 19', je dois dire que revenir sur l'ibook c l'horreur! :d

Pour le dev web par contre, si tu te contente d'un &#233;diteur texte standard ca se fait tr&#233;s bien sur petit &#233;cran mais c sur qu'avoir un &#233;cran code, un &#233;cran test/pr&#233;visualisation, c'est grave pratique!

Le vrai probl&#232;me, c'est vraiment pour moi les changements d'habitude entre diff&#233;rentes configs. Mais si tu ne compte d&#233;velopper que sur cette machine, tu pourra t'en accomoder assez vite, et spaces sera ton ami &#224; d&#233;faut d'&#233;cran externe! 

Bon achat!


----------



## Apa73 (8 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses  

En fait je compte m'en servir comme machine mobile lors de mes déplacements, mais dès que je serai "en fixe" il sera branché sur un écran externe .  Aujourd'hui j'ai pu voir ce que donnait eclipse sur un portable équipé d'un écran de 14" en 1024x768.  Ca reste quand même bien utilisable.  La seule chose dont j'ai un peu peur c'est que ça risque d'être vraiment petit en 1280x800 sur un 13.3".  Je n'ai aucune expérience de XCode, je ne peux pas préjuger de ce que ça donnera  (mais la capture d'écran postée un peu plus haut me laisse confiant  )

Sincèrement 

ps : l'achat d'un Macbook Pro reste toujours à l'étude, mais avec la mise à jour dont ont bénéficié les Macbook, et pour l'utilisation que je compte en faire dans un premier temps je ne suis pas sûr que l'écart de prix le justifie... peut-être le jour où je serai devenu une bête du developpement sur Mac


----------



## Dr_cube (10 Novembre 2007)

Voici un screen de Eclipse sur MacBook : 

Screen Eclipse

Pour le développement Web, je suis obligé d'avoir 4 bureaux : 
un pour l'éditeur, un pour les transferts, un pour les tests et les BDD, et un dernier pour la synthèse d'images. 

Pour le développement en Java, Eclipse est suffisant, et je n'ai jamais souffert du manque de place. Mais je ne passe pas ma vie sur Eclipse non plus. 

Avant je travaillais sur un 1024*768, donc j'ai plus de place sur mon MacBook. Ce qui gène le plus, c'est que l'écran est bas. Ca fait mal au dos à force, parce qu'il faut baisser la tête. Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'ai une mauvaise vue. 

C'est sûr que je préférerais avoir un iMac 20 ou 24'', mais je me contente de mon MacBook.


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2007)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Ce qui gène le plus, c'est que l'écran est bas. Ca fait mal au dos à force, parce qu'il faut baisser la tête. Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'ai une mauvaise vue.


Non, cela vient du au fait que l'utilisation d'un portable enfreint la plupart des règles d'ergonomie. Le haut de l'écran doit être à la hauteur des yeux.
Si vous voulez éviter des ennuis de santé (en l'occurrence un beau mal au dos), il ne faut pas travailler trop longuement sur l'écran du portable mais y brancher un vrai écran de taille raisonnable (1280 sur un 13" et sur un 19", les pixels n'ont pas tout à fait la même taille, bonjour les lunettes) et correctement positionné.


----------



## monvilain (10 Novembre 2007)

Enfin, on parle "sant&#233;" !!

Personnellement, ayant MACBOOK et  IMAC 20' c'est la premi&#233;re chose &#224; voir...

Depuis mon IMAC, je bosse 12h /jour sans AUCUNE fatigue..(si mais j'oublie de manger c'est pas pareil...)

Petits portables = petits boulots...

A mon avis..


----------



## ntx (10 Novembre 2007)

jeancharleslast a dit:


> Petits portables = petits boulots...


+1  
Les portables ont été fait pour une utilisation nomade et de courte durée, avant tout à usage professionel, pas parce que cela prend moi de place dans le salon.


----------



## p4bl0 (11 Novembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> +1
> Les portables ont été fait pour une utilisation nomade et de courte durée, avant tout à usage professionel, pas parce que cela prend moi de place dans le salon.


Surtout qu'un portable prend plus de place qu'un iMac ou qu'un MacMini avec un &#233;cran plat


----------



## Apa73 (11 Novembre 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses !  Et surtout merci pour le screen Eclipse  Ca m'a l'air tout &#224; fait exploitable.  Et effectivement, pour &#233;viter de jouer les Quasimodo devant mon &#233;cran quand je suis en "fixe" (pas en d&#233;placement) je compte le brancher sur un &#233;cran externe, ainsi qu'un "vrai" clavier et une souris (la place n'est pas un probl&#232;me )

Est-ce qu'une bonne ame pourrait poster un screen de XCode ? 

Salutations


----------

